# Best place for SW livestock Scarborough or East?



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm new to the saltwater scene, I live in Peterborough and there is no marine aquarium store here. 
I'm looking to get some stock Sunday or Monday, driving down towards the city, but I don't want to drive all the way through the city. 

I've been to Big Als (both Whitby and Kennedy locations). 

What else is near that is good??

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

In the East end your only real option is North American Fish Breeders (NAFB) on Kingston Road; especially if you've already been to Big Al's on Kennedy. It'll be worth the trip to compare the differences. 

2 Suggestions:

1.) If scheduling permits; make the extra trip to SeaUMarine and ReefQuarium (North East) in Markham. Ideally; you can make a day trip and enjoy what the Dundas strip has to offer in the West end.

2.) Go on Sunday if timing permits. All LFS will be open on Sunday whereas a considerable number of LFS stores are closed on Monday (SeaUMarine, The Coral Reef Shop, R2O etc.). Also; if you go on Sunday, you can generally take advantage of any 'weekend' specials some LFS have.

The LFS directory on this site is fairly comprehensive and also has reviews. I hope this helps.


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks Taipan, I've read pretty much all the reviews on here and they are pretty helpful. Just wasn't sure if there was a store closer to me that would be best to visit over Big Al's. 

I will definitely check out North American Fish Breeders, and if time permits, I have read many good things about R20 Aquariums. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Note that Reefquarium closes on Sundays and SUM closes on Mondays. R2O is a very small store IMO. As for NAFB, good to go the first half hour on their shipment day, after that most of the goodies will probably be gone.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

I second the recommendation for SeaUMarine


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'll check out Sea U Marine on Sunday, provided the roads clear up after the weather the next few days. 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

Went to Sea U Marine today and picked up a pair of clowns and a 2 spot goby.

Was a busy store, and prices seemed pretty fair. I stopped at Big Al's on Kennedy on the way home just for compairison...almost $10 difference in the clowns. 

Fish are acclimating now after the trip home. 

Thanks again for the advice. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------

